# Crooked Horn Trail Light



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

A few months ago, I received a package from the outdoor company, Crooked Horn. They wanted me to try out one of their products called the Trail Light, which is a small clip-on double LED light that can attach to almost any strap that someone might be wearing. Two of these lights came in the package.

The two LED bulbs are positioned at the end of a movable arm, in a movable socket. The reverse side of the light has a vertical strap lock that would secure a strap about an inch wide, maybe a little wider. Behind the strap lock is a clip that would accept pretty much anything horizontal, as in a belt, the top of a pair of chest waders, a hat, pocket, etc.

Two quick-release replacement battery cartridges also came in the package, with enough batteries for both lights.

I've had some time to put them to work in different situations and found them to be pretty handy throughout. The hands-free, double light source paid off nicely when performing such tasks as selecting a lure and tying fishing knots after dark, cleaning moss and other material from the hooks, threading line through the guides of a fishing pole, and getting to the water itself.

[attachment=1:4p33f6bu]IMGP9457.JPG[/attachment:4p33f6bu]

[attachment=0:4p33f6bu]IMGP9461.JPG[/attachment:4p33f6bu]

It's come in handy for more things than just fishing at night though. Pretty much anything at night has been easier while using a trail light. Changing a tire, digging through a messy trunk or toolbox, setting up a tent or just walking around the campground was a plus with the added lighting.

Positioning the beam of light to a target in front of me was fairly easy, although the movement of the arm and socket was restricted to either vertical only or horizontal only, depending on which way the unit was clipped to a strap or belt.

The light from one unit alone was bright enough to handle most tasks that took place in my hands or right in front of me. Both lights shone bright enough, in unison, to light my way around a hillside and keep me out of rough hiking and on the trail.

Though I didn't notice whether or not the packaging advertised it being water resistant or not, I gave it the sink test and it performed well. With the faucet turned all the way on, the light stayed on just fine. I flipped back and forth from on to off and it did just fine, as it also did while submerged. For most weather situations, I'd say it's a winner.

Anything from searching for a dropped pair of keys to getting a campsite setup in the dark was much easier, thanks to the functionality of these little lights.

I was impressed with the performance of the trail light(s) and would recommend them to anyone in the market for headlamp or other hands-free portable lighting units.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

SPAMMER!!! kidding....

sounds cool... can you post a pic of the light unit itself?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had the same one given to me for a test, not bad.


----------



## UWN admin (Sep 7, 2007)

I was contacted by Crooked Horn and asked if the UWN forum ever did official product reviews. I told them "no," but we would be willing to give it a try as long as they were willing to risk getting less-than-good reviews. They said they were confident their lights would get great reviews. LOAH agreed to be a product reviewer.

Here's a link to their product page:
* http://www.crookedhorn.com/cms_ver_03/s ... gory_id=15 *

Actually, they sent me a pair of their clip-on backpacking lights too, and they work really well - especially for being so small. They're surprisingly bright for their small size and the batteries last a long time (I left one of the units on several hours as a test).

They're basically little clip-on units (maybe 1x2 inches) that attach to shirt pockets, hats, pants pockets, backpacking straps or most anything else. They're positionable and will shine light in most any direction - leaving your hands completely free to do anything.

They're fantastic for setting up a tent in the dark, where you need both hands (I actually did this a couple of times).

The clip itself was a little hard to operate, but that's a minor problem. They're also small, and can easily be put inside a backpack, camping box or tackle box and just left there to be used when needed. They're also small enough to lose easily, so I guess that might be a drawback if you're not well organized.

They'd make very good stocking stuffers, though.

[attachment=1:2p4a0el6]Light-Side Profile-Steps.jpg[/attachment:2p4a0el6]

[attachment=0:2p4a0el6]ShirtPocket.jpg[/attachment:2p4a0el6]


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool. I may have to pick some of these up.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

BTW - These lights have been great for charging glow in the dark jigs/heads.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Had these lights donated as a raffle prize at Grandpa Ds Perch Party...think'n KennyC was the lucky winner but not sure...


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well K2 you are correct and I love them. Besides the fact that the lights work great is the fact that they come with batteries in the light and with replacement pre loaded into the quick change cartrage. I have always like my head lamp but it is bulky and it is fixed in a few different position so you have to compromise with the light. These little things are incredable and they stay with my fishing gear and then when the hunts start over they will be right there again. Oh yeah very sweet in the Ice Tent and the right size for the kids too.


----------

